# white lump on Oranda



## drbenjamin (Nov 22, 2013)

Hi All
I have a 40 gal tank going on 2 years pretty worry free. About 2 months ago I saw a white lump appear on 1 of my 2 oranda goldfish. It has grown slightly over that ime but not dramatically. I tried a couple of days of treatment with malachite green but had to keep the dose down due to the tetras in the same tank. I bought a large goldfish bowl and would like to try isolating the fish and treating it. Attached are 2 photos of the lump - can anyone hazard a guess as to what it is and how to treat it? I suppose one possibility is a tumor, I'm hoping this is something infectious.
TIA!


----------



## drbenjamin (Nov 22, 2013)

Hmmm, the description of lymphocystis sure matches my fish, except that it's been 2 months. 

Has anyone tried excising the lump and treating w/ antibiotics? I'm concerned that the virus may spread to my other fish.


----------

